# thinning mineral oil



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi I was wondering what i could use to thin mineral oil to get better penetration into my cutting boards but still be food safe?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

What are you using for your cutting boards? I've never had a problem with mineral oil penetrating any wood I've used. You might get a bit more penetration if you heated it a little.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You should get enough penetration with out thinning it. You should reapply mineral oil every couple months anyway. The only thing I could think to thin it with is not food safe.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Note: Thinning mineral oil won't necessarily make it penetrate more. It's a molecular thing.
Heating the oil and the wood should give better results.

... from a former Clinical Chemist and Toxicologist.

Blessings,
Bro. Tenzin


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I always try to heat mine before applying it. How many times are you applying it at the beginning of the finishing process?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just got some mineral oil in a gallon jug from Amazon. It was like $19/gallon. It is animal grade (i.e., not for human consumption -yuk!) but it works ok on the boards. It is much thinner than the ahem… mineral oil for human consumption! Seems to work OK.
Also, I put 2 coats of mineral oil on my boards at the outset and then put another coat just before I put them out at a show. If they sit too long in the sun, they need more… if they don't sell and I want to save them for another show… I re-oil.
Ellen


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

when i apply it its right after i get it sanded I usually put a bunch of them in a cake pan and put oil in between all of them and stack them and let them sit overnight. I was using butcher block oil witch is basically the same thing but its a lot thinner and i like the results a lot better but its 11$ a bottle and i can get mineral oil for 2$ a bottle. Ill try heating it and see how it works


----------



## gridlockd (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the butcher block mineral oil that's $11 a bottle at the big orange. it seems to penetrate pretty well, my only complaint is that a day or two after application, the sheen or shine is gone. Anyone know a good way to fix this? I've heard that a natural beeswax/mineral oil mix will polish up nicely, is that the best way to go?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

A friend of mine warms his boards in the oven as well as heating the oil…Overkill in my book.
I usually just keep applying the M.O. until it won't absorb any more , which varies with the wood species.
I don't think I've ever done more than five coats. I've also tried soaking them. In the end , they will still need regular maintenance.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

For those of you using "Butcher Block Oil" , have you ever read the ingredients label ? 
What is in it that is worth $11 a pint ?
Here's 12oz. of Butcher Block Oil that is "100%Pure Mineral oil" for $8.95 plus crazy shipping charges to boot !
http://www.homevillage.us/sibubloil7.html


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

so the last boards I made I put them in the oven and heated the oil I also mixed in some carnauba wax in it 
heating the oil and the board helped a lot and the wax seems to be holing in the oil a lot better thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Pablo707 (Feb 20, 2017)

After adding to and sanding my butcher block kitchen island, the mineral oil I bought here in Mexico was very thick, too thick to easily rub into the wood. I heated it in the microwave, which thinned it out, but it thickened very quickly upon contact with the wood. I finally got a hair dryer and let it blow on the wood as I spread the mineral oil with a clean cotton cloth. It worked very well.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I get my mineral oil from Walmart. Less than $2 for a 16 oz bottle, or $16 a gal.
I almost always warm the oil before applying it. I have a container that I just drop the entire board in it and let it soak in for a few min, then let it drain off before I wipe it down. After that, I have a mixture of oil and bees wax that I heat up and apply that. Makes them come out very smooth.

Everybody has there own way of doing things. This one just works good for me.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Any benefit to soaking the board in mineral oil overnight?

Personally, I just warm up a beeswax / mineral oil mixture, and it looks and works well, but it seems to soak in less than pure mineral oil does.


----------

